# Fujitsu SE09, Stevenage - Sept 2013



## Landie_Man (Sep 9, 2013)

Ive wanted to do this one for a long time, simply for the views on top. When I visited here with Northern_Ninja a while ago; it was totally sealed, no access whatsoever.

We returned to find it completely destroyed inside. It had that horrible, derelict office block vibe about it, smashed suspended ceilings, smashed glass, you know the drill. Some dickheads had smashed every single window. I didn't bother getting any internals whatsoever, so we went straight for the roof.

Hardly any history on SE09, estimated closure is Early 2008?!
































More at:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/landie_man/sets/72157635454562502/


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 9, 2013)

Brill night shots


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 9, 2013)

Sorry pressed the button twice!!


----------



## Deranged09 (Sep 9, 2013)

awsome veiws, and inevitable that stupid chavs smash stuff


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 9, 2013)

Excellent! Thought this was sealed! 
Better shots than me from up there ya bugger  
Cheers for sharing.


----------



## pete123 (Sep 14, 2013)

Nice photo's of STE09. They bring back many memories of working in this building on and off since it opened around 1975 as a Fujitsu (then ICL) training school. In late 2007 staff moved to the fujitsu building in Cavendish road that had just been refirbished and had spare space & better parking. Looking that the thread containing the first visit I was surprised to see my tapes and my writing in red felt tip. I was promised the tapes would be cleared shortly after we vacated in 10/2007 ! No personal data on them..mostly just fixes for software problems. I see in another thread they have all 'fallen out' of the cupboard !!
Hear is just one picture when it was occupied in May 2003..OH CANT SEE HOW TO UPLOAD FROM MY PC


----------



## pete123 (Sep 14, 2013)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9740783458/


----------



## pete123 (Sep 14, 2013)

Hmmm, not sure if this was the correct way to upload. Ah well


----------



## Landie_Man (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi Pete. I'd be interested in talking further RE your employment here. I'll PM you first thing


----------



## krela (Sep 17, 2013)

pete123 said:


> Hmmm, not sure if this was the correct way to upload. Ah well



Hi Pete, for future reference [ame="http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=17009"]this thread[/ame] has full instructions.


----------



## pete123 (Nov 11, 2013)

Landie_Man said:


> Hi Pete. I'd be interested in talking further RE your employment here. I'll PM you first thing


Yes it was a friendly place to work, nice restaurant on the ground floor,showers for the midday exercisers, etc etc. didnt see a PM you mentioned.


----------



## smiler (Nov 11, 2013)

That last shot is stunning, Thanks


----------

